# I'm Back Ready To Outback



## vern38

Ok gang Iâ€™m sure some of you have been wondering where Iâ€™ve been. Well as luck would have it there has been quite a bit of sickness in our home lately. After the remodel Kathy had a bad bout with her Asthma and if that wasnâ€™t enough I had a Mild Stroke; Dam itâ€™s tuff to get older.







Anyway after setting here at home doing some sole searching I realized life is way to short and I really need to get back into Outbacking among some of my other favorite pastimes.

First thing on the agenda is there were 6 members that Donated to the forum using email address that I can not find in the database and there profile was not changed to reflect Outbackers Contributor. If you are one of these folks please send me a PM or email and tell me what your forum name is so I can update your profile to Outbackers Contributor, please include the email that was used during the donation process.

Second, looking at talking with IPB because from what Iâ€™ve herd there are some updates so we need to get up to date with that.

Third, there some emails that I received on adding web page links to the forum and a few others I am trying to get caught up on so be patient with me.

Fourth, the â€œBIG ONEâ€ I had sold my Serria 2500HD and was planning to sell the Outback but Dear Wife said â€œYou Cant do That Youâ€™re the Outbackers Founderâ€ OUCH that one hurt so I traded my Jeep in today and ( All you Tundra Owners are gonna love this) purchased a 2006 4 Door Tundra SR5 with tow package. The Outback is coming out of storage for a wash, wax job and service and get ready for a trip ASAP. Nope it isnâ€™t a Diesel Monster but I also figured out itâ€™s finally time to be ME.









ALSO Kathy and I would really like to meet some of you guys, is there any Outback Rallies planed for our neighborhood? Ya know itâ€™s really a terrible thing I havenâ€™t made one yet.

PS: Please be patient with me as Iâ€™m still weak in one side of my body and get tired kind of quick. â€œBut Iâ€™m not ready to give up yetâ€ Oh yea I want one of those stickers for my Outback too the one with the members name on it. Who ever is having those made shoot me an emailâ€¦

See ya on the road soon


----------



## Katrina

YEEEAAAHHHHHH.
Rock on Brother Vern!!!!!!!
The outbackers spirit is alive and well!!!!
I for one am really glad to see you getting back on the horse.
I think you'll be happier in the long run.
If you need anything at all, help with the site or anything else, just let me know. I'm here for you.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Welcome back to Outbacking!


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear about Kathy and her bout with Asthma
And truely sorry to hear about your mild stroke
We are sure happy to hear your back and ready to outback again
What better medicine could you ask for









Don action


----------



## Lady Di

Sorry about your wife's asthma, that can really put someone down quick. I hope the source of the stroke has been found so that it will not happen again.

Rita


----------



## RLW7302

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Glad to have you back, Vern.

Randy


----------



## nonny

WOW! I have Asthma and can really relate to what Kathy's gone through. I recently discovered that I've had a stroke in the past and had an event similar to a stroke in November so I can really relate to what you're going through. I, too, wondered if keeping the OutBack was a good idea and have decided that getting rid of it would be a huge mistake! So, I'm so glad to hear of your decision and will pray that you'll be in great shape soon and that Kathy's Asthma will remain controlled at least until your lives settle down a bit. You and yours will be in my prayers! Take care and God bless!


----------



## Huskytracks

Glad to hear your back.


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *!!!Welcome back Vern and Kathy!!!* action

I'm sorry to hear of the trials you two have been going through, but am glad to see that the spark representing the true soul of this wonderful family burns on!

It's kind of a standard closing for me, but it honors me to wish the both of you, many more years of...

Happy Trails!

PDX_Doug


----------



## z-family




----------



## Fire44

Vern,

Welcome back and I hope that all of the problems work out. And of course Thank You for creating this group (or cult) for us to learn from. We are having some rallys up here in the east....you are welcome to come on up!!!!

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy

Welcome back Vern!!!! We'll hold a space in the PNW Rally for you.


----------



## hyewalt34

It's so good to hear from you on the forum Vern!!!

I consider the Outback to be one of my most important medications!









Walter


----------



## old_tidefan

Hope you both continue to do well. It seems like your site needed you back too. This is a wonderful place you created!!!!









Also, the red carpet is out for Alabama in May or FLorida in June...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Glad to see you're back Vern!

I know the PNW Rally is a long way, but it sure would be nice to have you there. If you can't make it, we'll lift a toast to you around the fire.

Thanks for creating a great site and my #1 online pastime.


----------



## cookie9933

Vern,

Glad to see you back. Hope you and your DW health keeps improving. You are in our prayers.

And good news that you will be Outbackin' again soon. Take care.









Bill & Jan


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Hope you both continue to do well. It seems like your site needed you back too. This is a wonderful place you created!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the red carpet is out for Alabama in May or FLorida in June...
> [snapback]84014[/snapback]​


Vern & Kathy,

Welcome back on the site and hope you both are well soon sunny Like Tidefan, we would love to have yall at the Southeastern Spring and the Southeastern Summer Rallies. Happy Camping, and thanks for all the hard work on this wonderful site.


----------



## Crawfish

Vern and Kathy,

It is good to have yall back. Getting back to Outbacking I think is the best medicine for yall. Like "tidefan" said we would be honored to have yall at the Southeastern Spring and Summer Rallies.

*But better yet*, what do all you Outbackers think of having a more or less National Outbacker Rally in San Antonio, TX. I think we should be going to see Vern and Kathy in Texas instead of them coming to see us. Because if it was not for Vern none of us would even know each other. What does everybody think. How about it Ghosty, would you want to host a National Outbacker Rally?

Leon


----------



## Steelhead

Vern, very happy that you are back. Really sorry to hear of your and DW's health issues. We will be praying for ya'll. Know that outbacking will be just the tonic you need. It is great to hear you are improving.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## drobe5150

*vern*

what everyone has said vern,

*welcome back*

darrel


----------



## Moosegut

Awwwwwwwright! It's great that you are both doing better - and, yes, this getting older thing is tough. I hope you both improve a lttle each day. Getting out in the Outback will be great therapy. I hope you can do it soon. As others have said, your founding of this sight has been a real treat for the rest of us. It's great you can be back and start getting more involved again. Thanks for creating the sight and for staying involved behind the scenes even when things were tough for you.

Scott


----------



## camping479

Vern,

Glad to see you around here again and that you and Kathy are on the mend.

Congrats on the new truck AND your renewed enthusiasm for life.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Vern is back in the House























What a wize woman you have there. Glad to hear everyone s health is improving. Lots of luck with your new truck.

Patience we have, it seems to be the legacy you started on this forum.

John


----------



## 7heaven

Welcome back, Vern! We pray for good health for both you and Kathy!


----------



## WillTy3

Welcome Back Vern & Kathy

A Tundra & Outback is great medicine!!

Will


----------



## GlenninTexas

Welcome back Vern.

Myself and Mark (Mswalt) have attempted to set up a couple of Texas Rallies, but had no takers. Perhaps your involvement will attract some participation. We'll give it one more go.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## campmg

Glad to have you back. Thanks for founding such a great forum. I hope your health continues to improve.


----------



## huntr70

Welcome back Vern!!!!

Glad to see things are going better for the two of you.

Happy to see you didn't give up the Outback, and and very big THANK YOU for maintaining this forum!!!

Steve


----------



## gregjoyal

Welcome Back!

And when you feel up to it, feel free to post pictures of your new TV.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Glad you are coming around, and feeling a bit better Vernanator!
We miss you around here. Best wishes to you both. You know we are with you in spirit.


----------



## Humpty

Vern:

Glad you are back. Let us know if we can do anything to help!


----------



## stapless

Vern,

Glad you are back!! Sorry to hear of your health troubles. I hope things go better for you in the future. We hope you know how much all of us appreciate this forum and the work and effort you put in to maintain it.

thanks!!

scott


----------



## California Jim

Really great to hear from you Vern. Life has a way of getting your attention sometimes doesn't it. I hope you and Kathy feel better soon and have many more Outback adventures.

Jim


----------



## campingnut18

WELCOME BACK VERN..

our cult leader is back.. i will get my black nike's out of storage now..


----------



## zoomzoom8

Welcome back Vern! I feel like I know you already! Much continued hopes that you and yours are back to 100% in no time.

So,......if you were member #2....who was #1?? Inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## 2500Ram

I feel weird welcoming the founder of the site back to the Outbackers "Cult" but...

Welcome back Vern

You have no idea how many people you have helped with the creation of this site.

Thank you for everything you do and have done.

Bill.


----------



## summergames84

Vern,
It is so good to have you back. So sorry about the misfortune that has been in your lives, but you have the right response....don't give in and start Outbacking! We missed you. action


----------



## nynethead

Vern,

Welcome back and good health to you and your family. Good health starts with the things we love, don't give up outbacking it can only improve your quality of life.

Glenn


----------



## Highlander96

Welcome Back Vern!!!!!!

Hope you are doing well.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CamperDC

Vern,

I am gald to see you on the forum once again. Your family has missed you. You started this "cult" (as we are now called) and it just wasn't the same without you.

You two take care of yourselves and I will keep you both in my prayers.

Welcome back.


----------



## Thor

Vern

Welcome back. Home is always home no matter what. We all hope you are doing well. sunny

In my prayers

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers

Welcome Back Vern & Kathy!









We pray for your continued recovery and hope to meet you at a rally one of these days.
You have touched _& improved_ many lives, more deeply than anyone could convey. 
You have given a home and new family to a collection of would-be cult members.








Thank you!









Dave & Pat


----------



## mswalt

> Myself and Mark (Mswalt) have attempted to set up a couple of Texas Rallies, but had no takers. Perhaps your involvement will attract some participation. We'll give it one more go.


Verne,

Man, it's about time!!!! Glad to see you're back; well, actually I haven't seen your back, or your front, or even your side, for that matter, but I digress.









Would love to get the 31 back on the road again and meet y'all, and Glenn and anyone else who'd want to join us a weekend.

As Ty and the gang say on Extreme Make-over, Let's do it!!

Mark


----------



## vern38

Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome back, I think I made the comment one time every time I was on the form with the Outback Family it gave me the warm fuzzes







and it's still that way. You know when a health problem pops up like a stroke I know for me it makes you realize just how fast it can be over or at least cause a serious impairment in a persons life. I sat around for 3 weeks and finally figured out that life is not all about work and I need to get as much play in there as possible "soooo" it's time to get up off my duff and start doing things again even if I don't feel so well.

So got a little work done on the new TV today, went and checked out the Outback to see what kinda shape it was in







needs a serious wash, wax and a new battery. I guess after that check all the systems and make sure things are still in good order.

If I can get it together by next weekend I think I am going to take it on a short overnight trip to a Dr. Appt. in San Antonio March 7th - 8th. Probably stay at Blazing Star on 1604, this will give me a chance to see how the Tundra tows and make sure the Outback is up to snuff.

Well I'm outa here for a bit,
Lets see what else can I put on the Tundra









Vern action

PS: Glenn, Mark lets do something for Texas even if it's just a few folks. Ya know the forum started with just 2 of us *(Ain't that right Mr. NDJollyMon)*







and look at it now


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have been here for almost a year and I will say it again.

It is great to see Vern on for more than a single post. I hope you find the time to enjoy what you started here as much as many of us have enjoyed it. What we have found here is a bunch of patient, kind, helpful friends which is what camping is supposed to be about.

Someday I will shake your hand and then offer you a beer









John


----------



## wolfwood

campingnut18 said:


> WELCOME BACK VERN..
> 
> our cult leader is back.. i will get my black nike's out of storage now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84168[/snapback]​


...and we'll bring the koolaid.....OHHHHHMMMMMMM....OHHHHHHHMMMMMMM


































































VERN IS BACK! ...and Kathy's right there with him!!! yeah!!!


----------



## luv2rv

Vern,

Glad to hear you are both feeling better. Even better to hear that Kathy is the voice of reason (on the Outback Sale decision) and convinced you not to sell.

Take care and Thankyou.

Wayne


----------



## shake1969

Welcome back, Vern.

It's not been the same without you.

David


----------



## jonnyty2002

DON'T SELL THE OUTBACK IT'S LIKE A TRUE MEANING OF THE AMERICAN WAY. KEEP THE CAMPER. AS AN OLD SAYING GOES,,(GO TILL SHE BLOW) DON'T STOP TILL YA CAN'T GO ANYMORE. GLAD YOUR HERE AND HOPE YA STAY FOR AWHILE...........


----------

